# PIAA SuperRosa's FOR SALE!!



## Ruben1210 (Sep 23, 2005)

PIAA SuperRosa

19 x 8.0
19 x 9.0

Fits: 
04-06 GTO
BMW 3-Series

Rarely used!!

$1900 OBO

(no tires, rims only!)

Call Ruben: (786) 863-1491

Please pass this deal on to your friends!


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

y wont you include the tires?


----------

